# dog licking rocks



## Deb M (Jan 23, 2007)

This is my first time using dogforum.
Is there anyone who could tell me why, all of a sudden, a dog would start licking rocks and patio? I have a Chinese Crested who gave birth to 4 puppies two weeks ago and as of yesterday she started this behavior. I've tried looking this up on line and have even called the vet. I can't get any answers or at least nothing that satisfies me. Is she missing something from her diet? Is she getting to much of something?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Is she tending to her pups? As you may know, mama dogs tend to be very tidy after the birth of their pups by nature, and I wouldn't be surprised if she was just cleaning her surroundings as a good mama would. Just a hunch.


----------



## Deb M (Jan 23, 2007)

No she's not tending to her pups at the time she is licking the rocks, patio. She is doing this when I take her out and also before going back to her babies. I have a few large rocks in my house (I like rocks) and she started laying down near one and licking it. I'm thinking she is lacking something.


----------



## wendallb (Jan 14, 2007)

This may be a sign of something missing in the dogs diet. Try to make sure the diet is good quailty. I had a dog that would eat rocks and it was a diet quality problem.

Just a thought.


----------

